# Trunk deck problem



## sc66gto (Nov 15, 2015)

I am having trouble with the deck lid sticking up a quarter inch at hinge strap. I am not sure on how to get this adjustment to go down. I am working on a 5 year frame off restoration, need advice to get this thing finished.


----------

